# Fotos Trancoso, Sincelo



## Mago (17 Nov 2006 às 16:19)

O sincelo acontece em situações de nevoeiro aliado a uma temperatura abaixo de 0ºC e resulta do congelamento das gotas de água em suspensão quando entram em contacto com a superfície. Quando sob um nevoeiro muito denso, pode produzir o mesmo efeito que um nevão e haver lugar á precipitação de cristais de gelo. Não deve ser confundido com geada.
Ficam aqui algumas imagens.... Depois porei algumas noturnas...
*Trancoso - 2005-01*
















A ver se este ano a coisa se repete...


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 16:27)

mag0 disse:


> O sincelo acontece em situações de nevoeiro aliado a uma temperatura abaixo de 0ºC e resulta do congelamento das gotas de água em suspensão quando entram em contacto com a superfície. Quando sob um nevoeiro muito denso, pode produzir o mesmo efeito que um nevão e haver lugar á precipitação de cristais de gelo. Não deve ser confundido com geada.
> Ficam aqui algumas imagens.... Depois porei algumas noturnas...
> *Trancoso - 2005-01*
> 
> ...



Mag0 Excelentes!!!!!!     

Não as podes colocar numa resolução maior?, ou é por receio de te as copiarem?  
São de que mês? Fevereiro?  
Entre as 3 não sei qual escolheria, mas a segunda, de cima do castelo, e por cima do nevoeiro está magnifica. E claro a última que parece um postal, onde tudo foi pintado de branco! Que coisa mais linda! E viva Trancoso!


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 16:47)

Grandes fotos!!!


----------



## Mago (17 Nov 2006 às 16:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mag0 Excelentes!!!!!!
> 
> Não as podes colocar numa resolução maior?, ou é por receio de te as copiarem?
> São de que mês? Fevereiro?
> Entre as 3 não sei qual escolheria, mas a segunda, de cima do castelo, e por cima do nevoeiro está magnifica. E claro a última que parece um postal, onde tudo foi pintado de branco! Que coisa mais linda! E viva Trancoso!



Ola  
Por lapso coloquei 2006 mas são de Janeiro de 2005. Coloquei em formato mais pequeno para se abrirem mais depressa, tenho muitas em casa de noite muita fixes. Isto é um fenomeno que quase sempre nos visita pelo menos uma vez por ano....  

Ficam aqui mais duas...


----------



## Angelstorm (17 Nov 2006 às 17:01)

Fotos espectaculares.   
Realmente não conhecia este fenómeno, que é invulgarmente belo.  
Quando tiveres mais fotos, coloca, que o pessoal gosta de ver boas fotos.


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2006 às 17:47)

Belas fotos


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2006 às 18:29)

As fotos estão muito boas.
Também gosto particularmente do sincelo. Para mim é dos fenómenos meteorológicos que melhor simboliza o Inverno.


----------



## Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 18:42)

Excelentes fotos de grande beleza, caso possas postar as noturnas seria fantástico


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2006 às 20:31)

Eu a primeira vez que vi sincelo foi nas fotos de Burgos no Meteored.... 
Não sabia que era tão "frequente" pelo nosso país  

mag0:  As fotos estão ***** estrelas


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Nov 2006 às 21:09)

Onde também costuma ser bastante frequente também,é na zona do Marão,uma vez que aquela zona p além de fria é bastante propícia à formação de nevoeiros muito densos! Grandes fotos!!


----------



## Fil (17 Nov 2006 às 23:39)

mag0 disse:


> Ola
> Por lapso coloquei 2006 mas são de Janeiro de 2005. Coloquei em formato mais pequeno para se abrirem mais depressa, tenho muitas em casa de noite muita fixes. Isto é um fenomeno que quase sempre nos visita pelo menos uma vez por ano....
> 
> Ficam aqui mais duas...













Fantásticas!


----------



## Mago (18 Nov 2006 às 00:19)

Prometo que nao volto a ser chato com estas fotos mas era só mais estas três do sincelo mas de noite, queria que vissem a beleza deste fenomeno.
Janeiro - 2005


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2006 às 01:05)

Chato??  Mete *todas* as que tiveres!  

Nesse mês de janeiro de 2005, nos primeiros dias, também houve cá em Bragança sincelo, mas acho que não foi tão severo como aí em Trancoso!


----------



## tozequio (18 Nov 2006 às 01:18)

Fantásticas fotos mag0  

É disto que o povo gosta, mete todas as fotos que quiseres


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Nov 2006 às 03:12)

mag0     

*L I N D O*

E tu a dizeres que não queres ser chato!!!  

Eu sei que te pode dar algum trabalho, mas olha se colocares a barra do ImageShack no teu browser da net, torna-se mais simples fazer upload das imagens. Por mim, e claro todos nós, podes encher páginas e páginas com fotos de neve ou desse belo sincelo!!

Como está o mercado de trabalho aí em Trancoso? Acho que quero mudar mudar de cidade!!!


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 10:55)

Essas fotos da noite estão fantásticas....


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 13:01)

Lindíssimas mag0.... Quando essas fotografias forem chatas é porque já entramos na era glaciar e até na serra de Sintra se poderá ver o sincelo    

Até lá põe todas as fotos de sincelo que tenhas porque são simplesmente bestiais e há muuiita gente (como eu até há bem pouco tempo) que não conhece esse fenómeno


----------



## Mago (18 Nov 2006 às 14:12)

Obrigada Pessoal

Aguardemos a ver se o sincelo nos visita este ano outra vez....


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2006 às 16:39)

Esperamos que sim


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2006 às 16:50)

Acho que nunca vi tal coisa, ou se vi pensando que era geada "extrema"... espectaculares as fotos.. continua!


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2006 às 20:05)

Uma vez há uns anos atrás ao ir para a aldeia da minha mãe vi sincelo durante dezenas de kms e foi um dos espectáculos da natureza mais belos que já vi!


----------



## Santos (19 Nov 2006 às 00:00)

Sem comentários, fantástico


----------



## Bruno Campos (22 Nov 2006 às 09:03)

Essas imagens são um verdadeiro espetaculo da natureza... estão BRUTAIS!!!   
Bravo Mag0

Esperemos que este ano possas fotografar mais do mesmo...

Desconhecia tal beleza!!!


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 09:54)

Minho disse:


> Lindíssimas mag0.... Quando essas fotografias forem chatas é porque já entramos na era glaciar e até na serra de Sintra se poderá ver o sincelo
> 
> Até lá põe todas as fotos de sincelo que tenhas porque são simplesmente bestiais e há muuiita gente (como eu até há bem pouco tempo) que não conhece esse fenómeno



Ora aqui está uma grande afirmação, muitos parabens ao Minho e ao Mag0 por esta maravilha da Natureza. Não me importava nada de ter isso aqui na minha zona, mas infelizmente, e pra já apenas geada


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 19:55)

Reparei que o site da CM de Trancoso tem lá duas fotos de sincelo na *cidade*:


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Nov 2006 às 20:32)

Já é imagem de marca!Fica bem bonita a vila!


----------



## Mago (26 Nov 2006 às 20:40)

Fil disse:


> Reparei que o site da CM de Trancoso tem lá duas fotos de sincelo na *cidade*:



  fui eu que as coloquei lá , sou um colaborador na construção do site. 

mais uma....


----------

